# Engine stand question



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a relatively stupid question...I picked up an engine cart from a buddy of mine, and I am not totally sure how the engine goes on it. The box says it is a 1000 lb capacity. But it looks weak to me. I would expect it to be a full 4-sided box, but it is only 3-sided box. So here is my question....how does the engine go on the cart? I am sure the horizontal platforms that run with the length of the cart bolt to the engine mount screw holes. However, do the vertical holes on the open end of car bolt to front or rear of engine? 

I also have an engine stand and that I know how the engine mounts to it. But the cart is new to me. I apologize if this is a relatively stupid question, but want to make sure I do not hurt the engine, the cart or myself.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

The horizontal part bolts to where the engine mounts would go, the rear of the engine would then bolt to the vertical part.

-Norm


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Norms68 said:


> The horizontal part bolts to where the engine mounts would go, the rear of the engine would then bolt to the vertical part.
> 
> -Norm


Thank you. As I mentioned, I figured the horizontal part bolted to engine mount holes. But I was lost on the vertical part. The cart came with 8 bolts to bolt engine to cart. The bolts fit the engine mount holes but I have not found any holes on rear (or front) of engine that the same bolts fit. I tried both ways, that is why I was at a loss.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

I believe it should bolt to where the transmission mounts to the engine. Should be 9/16" coarse thread bolts.

-Norm


----------

